# [KDE] /tmp/ksocket-root desaparecido

## Txema

Tengo un problemilla, hace unos días actualicé a KDE 4.4 y todo perfecto, pero me ha desaparecido el directorio /tmp/ksocket-root por lo que no puedo iniciar ni una sola aplicación de KDE como root, pues no encuentra un socket al que conectar y me muestran diferentes mensajes, algunos ejemplos:

```
gentoo chema # kdiff3

QFSFileEngine::open: No file name specified

kdiff3(3292): Session bus not found

KCrash: Application 'kdiff3' crashing...

sock_file=/root/.kde4/socket-gentoo/kdeinit4__0

Warning: connect() failed: : No existe el fichero o el directorio

KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.

drkonqi(3295): Session bus not found
```

```
gentoo chema # systemsettings

systemsettings(4141): KUniqueApplication: Cannot find the D-Bus session server:  "Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."

systemsettings(4140): KUniqueApplication: Pipe closed unexpectedly.
```

He borrado /root/.kde4 por si creaba el enlace socket-gentoo y el correspondiente directorio temporal en /tmp, pero no lo ha hecho. También he recompilado dbus pero nada, no sé de qué aplicación depende directamente este directorio, así que no sé por dónde seguir, ¿alguna idea?

Gracias.

----------

## natxoblogg

A lo mejor es una estupidez, pero recuerdo que en kde-apps, havia un plugin para hacer que de forma gráfica el konqueror abriera carpetas en modo root, creo recordar que para cada directorio el app, creaba un socket root en temporal que borraba cuando cerrabas el konqueror, tal vez si vieras el código de este app y crearas los elementos que crea en la carpeta de tmp/ksoket-root

a pelo...

Puede que sea un disparate pero es lo único que se me ocurre en este momento.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Tienes arrancado dbus? (ejecuta rc-status)

----------

## Txema

Sí sí, lo tengo en default, como recomienda el propio D-bus:

```
Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 samba                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 mysql                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 hald                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 cpufrequtils                                                                                                   [  started  ]

 ntpd                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                          [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 sysfs                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 udev-mount                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                     [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual
```

Y ps -ef|grep dbus

```
101       2193     1  0 09:48 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --system

chema     2708     1  0 09:48 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --sh-syntax --exit-with-session

chema     2709     1  0 09:48 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 5 --print-address 7 --session
```

Gracias

----------

